

Ask HN: What can I use to power two form fields on landing page? - marcamillion

I am about to launch a landing page for my soon to be released web app - and will be collecting emails from interested potential customers.<p>I was thinking of using Mail Chimp's free account, but they only allow 500 subscribers. I also can't use Wufoo for the same reason - limited to 100 entries.<p>Is there something else that I can easily use to just collect this information in a secure way?<p>I will have two fields, email + URL.
======
matthewphiong
I'm in the process of creating a landing page as well for my web app (Facebook
game). Along the way I've done a quick research on newsletter services like
MailChimp, Campaign Monitor & Newsberry.

After playing around with them I found that Campaign Monitor best suits me. My
ranking is Campaign Monitor > Newsberry > MailChimp.

~~~
marcamillion
That looks good.

But it seems they charge every time you send an email.

So does that mean that I can register and include their form on my landing
page and they will store as many users that register for my service?

There is no upper limit or no point at which I will get charged (e.g. 500
subscribers) ?

~~~
matthewphiong
No limit. You can check out the pricing here:
<http://www.campaignmonitor.com/pricing/>

They charge you 1 cent per email + a fee of $5 each time you send. Simple.

------
pedoh
If you don't mind the Google branding that shows up, and all you want to do is
collect emails and URLs, you can embed a Google Form in your document and have
it collect the info for you. After you create the form in Google Docs, go to
the Form menu and choose "Embed form in a webpage". Copy the link into your
landing page, and you're done.

~~~
marcamillion
I had thought about that...but I DEFINITELY hate that Google branding.

I tried Campaign Monitor though, like matthewphiong suggested and it seems to
be working out really nicely.

We'll see how things go.

~~~
pedoh
Agreed on the branding. When I saw your post I knew it had been done before
but didn't know how to do it, so I threw the link into a bare HTML page to see
what it would look like.

What about doing your own form and data store, via Heroku or something
similar?

Good luck with your launch!

~~~
marcamillion
I had thought about all of that pedoh...but to be quite honest, I have so many
other stuff on my head - just trying to finish up everything for the launch -
that I really wanted to at least get that onto a service that does it full-
time.

I have dealt with forms before, and they can be a real PAIN. I also don't want
to have to deal with any issues of mishandling data because it wasn't done
properly, etc.

So it looks like Campaign Monitor might be the way to go.

------
megamark16
Hey, it looks like you've found a solution, but if you need something else (or
want to try out something else), I'd be happy to have you as a beta user of my
own web app, AppRabbit.com. Let me know if you want to give it a try and I'll
send you a link to sign up for a beta account.

